# wrong coding of ABS on passat 3C ?



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello 

I change ABS unit and I have problem with coding and than problem with basic settings of preasure sensor. 
I change Parking unit Too . but I codet it as it need to be coded. but still I have probelm with basic settings in ABS unit of Brake preasure sensor. If I chceck measured value it is on 0.0 but If I want do basic seting I have probelm with it and it writting to me that value is wrong. :


Address 03: ABS Brakes (3C0 614 109 D)

10:02:19 Group 066: Adjustment of Brake Pressure Sensor (G201)
Adj. Steering Adjustment 
BrakePrSens Adjustment Status
Not OK Brake Pressure Sensor (G201)
N/A 

If I chacnge coding for ABS to any I have 3 or 4 fault code:

Sunday,18,November,2012,20:59:19:59525
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component and/or Version: J104 C4 440 V2 0003
Software Coding: 0004408
Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 1F4845EFDE5559E038F
3 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:00:48

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Voltage: 13.75 V
Bin. Bits: 00001111
Count: 199

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
 Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:00:48

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Voltage: 13.75 V
Bin. Bits: 00001111
Count: 149

00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:00:48



But here is best coding that I found and autoscan of all unit :

Sunday,18,November,2012,21:19:26:59525
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56 62
6C 72 77 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P161611 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-021-BMM.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 MR HW: 028 101 211 9
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9389 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7BF0517F3A0DE5C0747

1 Fault Found:
005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 000 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 7
Mileage: 243587 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.11
Time: 15:54:49

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 12.39 V
Bin. Bits: 11101110
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Bin. Bits: 0 01 0

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775610975
Coding: 0000279
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 1F4845EFCE5559E038F

1 Fault Found:
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JC HW: 1K0 820 047 JC
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142012 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6ED6682B797F8068C39

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 Q HW: 3C8 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H55 X820 
Revision: 00H55000 Serial number: 00000016100179
Coding: E702B287011E1A00880000140F000080001F5C4164803900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3F88E56F6E9539E018F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 100810 054 0403 
Coding: 00413736
Shop #: WSC 12345 

3 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:03:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:03:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:01:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
 ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 E HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0005 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: 28261210200078
Coding: 308001
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: N/A
VCID: 4380E99FCA7D5D007C7

No ASAM data for: "EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000" (VW46) 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2P095SUQ 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2D54AF27B4F9BB70BA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0000111
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 2E56A82BB9FFC068839

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 920 872 G HW: 3C0 920 872 G
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 160F00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 295C5B374811A75056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 F HW: PPðýÝå
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: P Serial number: 1100
Coding: F9A17F164046039002
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 24424A03E7337A3865D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 326EBC5BADC7E488E71

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 P HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L8203093
Coding: 08000402040000A1200B
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3B70917FBA8D25C0347

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
 Coding: 0000247
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 3666804B41AFF8A8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 326EBC5BADC7E488E71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 10910A080186CE7E38021C1DF0084F0E703C40
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 326EBC5BADC7E488E71

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1100
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 24086 012 1979136
VCID: E6C6900B118FC8283B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000246
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000
VCID: 37788D4F46A501A0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000186890
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2C52A2238FE3B278ADD

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 244253 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.15
Time: 21:01:52

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.40 V
Count: 71
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x12E0
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2311169
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3462BA4357D3EAB8F5D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 P HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L8203093
Coding: 08000402040000A1200B
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3B70917FBA8D25C0347

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3360B95F52DDED80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0022 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 525PA8-J891349
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: E7D89D0FD685D12000F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3462BA4357D3EAB8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A112387
Coding: 0020041
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 27585D0F9605912040F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D54AF27B4F9BB70BA3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



If you can help me wich code I need for ABS or what to do for cancel all fault code in ABS an Motor and Parking Brake


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

anybody from Ross-Tech who can help me with coding of ABS?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

That typ of ABS pump is code via SVM. if simple copy/paste coding doesnt work, then u need to do this Online.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

E-mail Ross-Tech directly with this one, as per instructions on their website:



> *Coding for this Control Module is normally done via Software Version Management (SVM). If the old Control Module is still accessible read/copy it's Coding to the new Module. In case this is not possible please contact us directly and we will assist you with the Coding Process.*
> 
> _Every inquiry on this topic has to include a full Auto-Scan as well as which parts have been replaced and why, also make sure the Auto-Scan includes the complete VIN of the vehicle in question._


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Brake_Electronics#Coding


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

I emailed to them mabe 4 times with it but always without any answer. I don't know why. 
When I was in VW service and we try to do on-line coding VAS don't know to code it . Why we don't know. and wit basic settings it has problem too. 

and when I copy my old one coding to ABS pump it write that it is wrong coding. 

I will write to them again . maby they will answer me. If anybody from rosstech is reading it and can help me with it It will be perfect to me. it is bad when 3 controls is always lighting in instrument and ESP didnt work ( and is winter  )


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

VWejne said:


> I emailed to them mabe 4 times with it but always without any answer. I don't know why.


Please stick to the facts. We told you exactly why we won't provide any support, because you are not a customer of ours. We explained to you how to change that, you were not willing to go that route. Now what do you expect from us?


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Please stick to the facts. We told you exactly why we won't provide any support, because you are not a customer of ours. We explained to you how to change that, you were not willing to go that route. Now what do you expect from us?


Sorry I wrote to company that cable was bought . They tell me quote : we din't send any information to Ross-Techu. This license is registered this number hex .......... So when you send it to them, it should be enough for them .

So sebastian I have two different information from 2 different company who is selling VCDS . maby AutoComSoft s.r.o. making something what is against the rules. Please sebastian write to AutoComSoft and than to me . If you will solve it with them Than write to me . You have my email adress. Than I will pay as you wrote. But I didn't see any reason to pay it now. AutoComSoft s.r.o. didn't ask for name or any information about my. And when I wrote to them for which name is registred my VCDS they wrote what I quote here.


----------

